# Working with PVC



## WinterJewel (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and have taken a liking to PVC punk/gothic costumes like the one in Underworld for example. I would like to learn how to make one but do not know how to work with PVC. Do I do the normal sewing or is there another technique[?] Any comments or suggestions would be very much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## nekura (Sep 19, 2003)

As I said earlier, Winter, Just get the leather needle, and a very high duty sewing machine. PVC and leather do a number on needles.


----------

